# Albino Scrubby



## reptileaddiction (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry to get you hopes up when you saw the title. :shock: This isn't an unveiling of an 'secret' albino scrubby. 

I was just pondering _when_ (I say when because if enough are bred over time, eventually one will pop out somewhere), they become available to the public, will they be popular? Expensive? Kept for a while until reality kicks in and are then offloaded? I believe it has been proven over time that alot of people get scrubbies, then they get *BIG* most seem to lose interest because they can't handle them as easily anymore, or they cost too much to fed. I'm not saying this is the case for all scrubby owners. It's just I've noticed that the trend seems to be people like the idea of getting a *BIG* snake until it gets *BIG*.

I'd like to hear peoples thoughts on how\if this would affect the market of these guys _when_ they show_ up????_

By the way I think an albino Scrubby would look amazing. :shock:

Corey.


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 21, 2010)

Some people dont post here......


----------



## krefft (Oct 21, 2010)

There is one in captivity now. 
I'm not sure if it did breed this year. The person who owns it is one of the most experienced keepers in the country, so no doubt they will pop up in the not to distant future


----------



## impulse reptiles (Oct 21, 2010)

...


----------



## reptileaddiction (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow that's great news. I can't wait to see pics. Anyone have any pics? Also my question still remains how do you think the market will play out for these guys?


----------



## ANT22 (Oct 21, 2010)

they will of course be a big hit at start, as they are a new albino. But i think that they wont be as popular as albino darwins etc. I think they will be much more of an exotic collectors item..never the less if i could afford one i would be all for it. imagine the patterns ..........


----------



## bkevo (Oct 21, 2010)

would love to see pics..


----------



## ANT22 (Oct 21, 2010)

yea def kenshin...i think that they will hold their value for much longer


----------



## Kurto (Oct 21, 2010)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 21, 2010)

Is this Albino Scrub python for real ?
If so thats great news for the hoby .


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 21, 2010)

Believe me, Its for real and been kept very queit until now it seems.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 21, 2010)

Thats fantastic news Dave .


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 21, 2010)

LOL... better than a Darwin.. on par with a spotted... but I say it's better than the Albino woma 

Shame PP ssshhhh!!!!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey did I mention it first ?


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 21, 2010)

yes.


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 21, 2010)

When they come into the market the first ones will easily fetch $10,000+
As green trees were at one stage, albino olives, and albino darwins werent too far behind...
A lot of people want it and a small amount is available means very high price, with anything.

Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## grizz (Oct 21, 2010)

this could get interesting...


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 21, 2010)

Kurto said:


> pics or it didn't happen



Don't be naive Kurto, you won't see any pics because the owner has got his head screwed on the right way. Is there any point in continuing this thread?


----------



## Kurto (Oct 21, 2010)

Ha! If I can't stir the pot, what's the point of this forum!


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 21, 2010)

LOL You can stir the pot as much as you like but you won't stir up any pics or info.


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 21, 2010)

With all the selective breeding going on Im sure wont be to long untill ones one turns up Im sure it would look amazing just the same as say an albino olive would or any other large albino python


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 21, 2010)

Selective breeding can't produce an albino unless you have an albino or het to select.


----------



## impulse reptiles (Oct 21, 2010)

maybe if they winge enough they might get some Het pics like last time LOL


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 21, 2010)

If you stay up all night, I may post some pics - don't leave your computer or you miss out.

Good night


----------



## No-two (Oct 21, 2010)

I was surprised to see someone confirm it straight off. It was a good secret while it lasted.


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah worst kept secret in the hobby


----------



## D3pro (Oct 22, 2010)

Meh


----------



## thals (Oct 22, 2010)

I wonder if the albinism will take some of the edge out of the scrubbies :lol:

The matte white scales would be an awesome sight that's for sure!


----------



## Troy K. (Oct 22, 2010)

Come on Waterrat, I stayed up all night and still no pics. Oh well I'm off to cry myself to sleep.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 22, 2010)

thals said:


> I wonder if the albinism will take some of the edge out of the scrubbies :lol:
> 
> The matte white scales would be an awesome sight that's for sure!


 
You'd hope that they were a little tamer. Blood stains on those white scales would certainly stand out


----------



## D3pro (Oct 22, 2010)

mmm... more people being strangled by 9 foot scrubbies is what I'm seeing...


----------



## Kurto (Oct 22, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> You'd hope that they were a little tamer. Blood stains on those white scales would certainly stand out


 

Dont take the fun out of things!


----------



## GreatSnakes (Oct 22, 2010)

the best part is how it was found. Makes me smile everytime I think about it : )


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 22, 2010)

Troy, I knew would would. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## dee4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Troy K. said:


> Come on Waterrat, I stayed up all night and still no pics. Oh well I'm off to cry myself to sleep.


 
Ahh yah sook!!! We all know FNQ is behind the times... And after a few more of the Reds a sleep in might be on the cards...


----------



## thals (Oct 22, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> You'd hope that they were a little tamer. Blood stains on those white scales would certainly stand out


 
Yeah I reckon! I'd be more worried about the snake staining it's pretty white skin rather than the state of my own flesh :lol:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 22, 2010)

So thats what the Albino Scrubby looks like lol


----------



## D3pro (Oct 22, 2010)

I see a bit of black there... not impressed lol


----------



## zuesowns (Oct 22, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Troy, I knew would would. Sorry for the delay.


 
is this for real? "albino srubby" ?


----------



## KingSirloin (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm working on breeding some albino water pythons which should look like pearl. My secret is I cross my fingers, keep them in the dark and feed them on white chocolate.


----------



## D3pro (Oct 22, 2010)

KingSirloin said:


> I'm working on breeding some albino water pythons which should look like pearl. My secret is I cross my fingers, keep them in the dark and feed them on white chocolate.


 
maybe some radioactive water?


----------



## KingSirloin (Oct 22, 2010)

D3pro said:


> maybe some radioactive water?


 
That just makes them more pissed, water pythons are bad enough already thanks..


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 22, 2010)

zuesowns said:


> is this for real? "albino srubby" ?


 

We have this annual seafood festival here, it's called "hook, line and sinker" ..... sorry, actually it's "hook, wine and sinker'. :lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 22, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> We have this annual seafood festival here, it's called "hook, line and sinker" ..... sorry, actually it's "hook, wine and sinker'. :lol:



I offered for the missus to give you some lessons in Photoshop.....I think you still need them Buddy! :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 22, 2010)

Didn't net all the fish but got some.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 22, 2010)

NOT what i expected..how old is this Scrubby...and if its in a private collection,will they be breeding it...I will image if they do then the 100%hets should sell for a reasonable amount...as theres none around atm..


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 22, 2010)

D3pro said:


> mmm... more people being strangled by 9 foot scrubbies is what I'm seeing...
> 
> View attachment 169080


 
G'day mate,

I'm kind of hoping you made that post out of pure ignorance, and not making at a crack about an incident that's particularly close to me...


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 22, 2010)

pythons73 said:


> NOT what i expected..how old is this Scrubby...and if its in a private collection,will they be breeding it...I will image if they do then the 100%hets should sell for a reasonable amount...as theres none around atm..



Lat time I saw it, it was in a big jar full of alcohol ..... good drinking though! Still worth a lot of money.


----------



## remington (Oct 22, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> I'm kind of hoping you made that post out of pure ignorance, and not making at a crack about an incident that's particularly close to me...


 
Would that happen to be a keeper in sa that had one to miss a few and then took a scrubby out? And got strangled to death?


----------



## D3pro (Oct 22, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> I'm kind of hoping you made that post out of pure ignorance, and not making at a crack about an incident that's particularly close to me...


 
This was a completely random idea as seen in the chit chat thread I made. I don't make fun of real life accidents. I hope it didn't offend you.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm surprised this has made it 4 pages without the keepers name being dropped! Can't wait to see pictures of this scrubby when it is finally made 'public'.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 22, 2010)

There are some things that are not meant to be a public knowledge. I sincerely hope that no name gets dropped - have some respect and dignity people! 
Actually, mods / admit, could you close this thread? It's not going anywhere anyway. Just to prevent unpleasant situation.

M


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 22, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> There are some things that are not meant to be a public knowledge. I sincerely hope that no name gets dropped - have some respect and dignity people!
> Actually, mods / admit, could you close this thread? It's not going anywhere anyway. Just to prevent unpleasant situation.
> 
> M



Hence why I did not drop the name Michael. It was just surprising is all.


----------



## Wally (Oct 22, 2010)

How many people constitutes 'public' Michael? Would seem a percentage of the 'public' already know who it is.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 22, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> How many people constitutes 'public' Michael? Would seem a percentage of the 'public' already know who it is.


 Only those who know the secret herp handshake


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 22, 2010)

so its you michael:lol: just kidding.

i agree there is no point having x amount of pages of speculation and "can't wait to see pics" or "pics or it didn't happen". Any breeder of a new albino species, or any other morph, may want to keep it quiet and we should respect that. Let the breeder start a thread with pictures if they want to make it public. 

If i bred a new morph of any species this is the last place i would advertise it unless it was in a for sale add.


----------



## Jason (Oct 22, 2010)

i would love an albino scrubby, actually i've been contemplating getting a normal one this season. it's a shame that such a great looking snake is so snappy. i would LOVE to know whether the albino gene does somewhat 'tame' the beast? as generally seen in albino darwins? dont suppose anyone would know the answer to that yet? i would imagine that if an albino scrubbys were tamer, they would be VERY popular!


----------



## bkevo (Oct 22, 2010)

if the keeper wanted it to remain an absolute secret no one would know. they have obviously shared the news and it will only be time until that someone shares it also. as it would seem a few people seem to indicate they are in the know. only a matter of time. well done to who ever has it. very exciting


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe it's not a secret, maybe the owner doesn't mind for everybody to know, maybe it's all fiction, maybe ..... whatever.
Please respect the fact that it's nobody's business other that the owners. Is it too hard or are we so hungry for sensational news so we can gossip on? As far as I know, the person wouldn't go near forums (for a good reason it seams) not to mention posting pics.
Or is there someone so ostentatious to think it's his/her right to know who has got the snake and see pictures? Hope not.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 23, 2010)

If the people who "know" this animal exists, and actually respected the owner's desire for secrecy, they would not have jumped onto this thread to say "Yes, I know about it but I'm not telling you about it. Shame on you for asking. Delete this thread"...etc

If no-one had done this, this thread would have died 50 some-odd posts ago. Sheesh!


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Gee, you logic defies me.


----------



## krusty (Oct 23, 2010)

if i had one i would not post any pics of it untill i was time to start selling hatchys ...jmo.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 23, 2010)

I would show everyone pics just to rub it in.


----------



## smigga (Oct 23, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> I would show everyone pics just to rub it in.



lol


----------



## dottyback (Oct 23, 2010)

I agree %100 with the bottom quote! Michael your posts really make you look 'guilty' in the sense you know that one exists and the exact person who has it!




Snake_Whisperer said:


> If the people who "know" this animal exists, and actually respected the owner's desire for secrecy, they would not have jumped onto this thread to say "Yes, I know about it but I'm not telling you about it. Shame on you for asking. Delete this thread"...etc
> 
> If no-one had done this, this thread would have died 50 some-odd posts ago. Sheesh!


----------



## blakehose (Oct 23, 2010)

The great thing about an 'albino scrubby' is the species itself and the reputation that comes with it. A Scrub python isn't something every man and his dog is willing to take on board in their collection, so hopefully the prices will remain high for a sustained period of time. It will definitely be a sight for sore eyes when it is eventually revealed to the public.


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 23, 2010)

.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 23, 2010)

I wasn't going to get into this thread, BUT!

For years now we've been hearing there's an albino this, leucistic that blah blah blah (bredli, woma, jungle, diamond, this, that, the other). And the only time the stories have ever been confirmed, to my memory, was the albino spotted/childrens (whatever it is) and that was never really a secret.

I'm not going to say it's not true, i'm just saying beleive it when you see it with your own eyes. Don't bother with the 'my cousins' step sister's father in law new a guy who had one.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 23, 2010)

dottyback said:


> I agree %100 with the bottom quote! Michael your posts really make you look 'guilty' in the sense you know that one exists and the exact person who has it!



So, I am guilty because I know something? Wow, what a world we're living in. "the person has stack of free marketing" - marketing what? Who said these snakes will ever breed and the progeny be marketed? 
It appears that I by far not the only one who "knows" - my point is, someone was (perhaps indirectly) calling for the name to be dropped and that's what sucs (in my book). Why would anybody want to know other that ...... oh, you know what.

cheers
M


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok OK ....I confess its meeeeeeeeeeeeee ....Michael cats out tha bag now ...

here is the pic ....look real hard ...its on a white back ground so squint ..better still go eat some 'special' cookies and down it with a few chasers and you will see it come to life!


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 23, 2010)

You have to send me some of those special cookies for so desperately trying to protect you identity.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2010)

I have to ask - and forgive my naivety, but really, what good is an Albino Scrubby?

Let's think... A scrubby hides in the scrub.... What colour is the scrub?

A scrubby comes out at night... What colour is the night...

Like Africa - it's a witch and should be burned at the stake.. Most definitely won't be helping this species in the long run.

But on the other hand... I'd sooner a bright blue one... can we get them yet?


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 23, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> You have to send me some of those special cookies for so desperately trying to protect you identity.


I am making a batch right now .....please collect at your local post office they will be marked MICHAELS VERY SPECIAL THANKS FOR KEEPING YA MOUTH SHUT COOKIES


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 23, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> - my point is, someone was (perhaps indirectly) calling for the name to be dropped and that's what sucs (in my book).



I think that it is pretty obvious that every single person that has posted in this thread who doesn't know who the owner is has been calling for the name to be dropped! I believe that the owner should remain a secret till he (and only he) decides it is time to go 'public'.

Michael you are claiming for this thread to be closed to protect identities etc etc - yet you keep coming back and fueling the fire. If it was left alone perhaps it would go away?


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I think that it is pretty obvious that every single person that has posted in this thread who doesn't know who the owner is has been calling for the name to be dropped! I believe that the owner should remain a secret till he (and only he) decides it is time to go 'public'.
> 
> Michael you are claiming for this thread to be closed to protect identities etc etc - yet you keep coming back and fueling the fire. If it was left alone perhaps it would go away?


 
Matt, if you think so, why are posting this? Isn't that fueling the fire also? You have stated the obvious in your first sentence - why?

I am out of here now, hope it helps.


----------



## tympanocryptis (Oct 23, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Maybe it's not a secret, maybe the owner doesn't mind for everybody to know, maybe it's all fiction, maybe ..... whatever.
> Please respect the fact that it's nobody's business other that the owners. Is it too hard or are we so hungry for sensational news so we can gossip on? As far as I know, the person wouldn't go near forums (for a good reason it seams) not to mention posting pics.
> Or is there someone so ostentatious to think it's his/her right to know who has got the snake and see pictures? Hope not.



Come on Michael Really??? While I certainly think that it is no ones business to ask who owns a particular animal, I think that the underlying theme here is pure curiosity about an animal that would be on the cutting edge of our hobby!! I for one had no idea that such an animal existed, but now that I do of course I want to see pictures of it. The fault here lies with the people that confirmed its existence, and ultimately with the person that owns it for telling other people.


----------



## Australis (Oct 23, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> And the only time the stories have ever been confirmed, to my memory, was the albino spotted/childrens (whatever it is) and that was never really a secret


 
Plus the Water Dragon (if were talking reptiles in general), i called shenanigans on that one.. then bam there it was!


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 23, 2010)

........


----------



## D3pro (Oct 23, 2010)

krefft said:


> There is one in captivity now.
> I'm not sure if it did breed this year. The person who owns it is one of the most experienced keepers in the country, so no doubt they will pop up in the not to distant future


 
Not pointing fingers or anything... but *cough cough*


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 23, 2010)

So, the fault lies with those who know, not with those who demand to know without any respect for privacy? If I had an albino scrubby or chondro, I would ultimately decide whom I tell and whom I show pictures because it would be my right and my choice.
Please, lets leave it here, this is not going anywhere.

You know what the funny part is? You can scream and cry or bag, there is NO PICTURES - can you live with that?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Oct 23, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> So, the fault lies with those who know, not with those who demand to know without any respect for privacy? If I had an albino scrubby or chondro, I would ultimately decide whom I tell and whom I show pictures because it would be my right and my choice.
> Please, lets leave it here, this is not going anywhere.
> 
> You know what the funny part is? You can scream and cry or bag, there is NO PICTURES - can you live with that?



+1 I totally agree waterrat, if i had a snake like that i would be VERY selective about who i told, and even more selective on who i showed, and there would definitely be no pics. Once i had bred it to the point that i could prove the albanism (if possible) and i was going to put the hatchies on the market i would do so through a 3rd party, simply for security.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you, good to see somebody who shares my sentiments.

It's almost as if some people regard other people's snakes as a public property that should be accessible to everyone. What next? Shell we establish a Reptile Keepers Union where all members will declare what they got (with pictures of course), so rest the comrades could diligently keep an eye on everyone?


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 23, 2010)

Haha you have posted the most on this thread, and you keep telling everyone to 'leave it here'.

Go have a glass of red and stay off the forums for an hour or two, there might be pictures when you come back.


----------



## FAY (Oct 23, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> +1 I totally agree waterrat, if i had a snake like that i would be VERY selective about who i told, and even more selective on who i showed, and there would definitely be no pics. Once i had bred it to the point that i could prove the albanism (if possible) and i was going to put the hatchies on the market i would do so through a 3rd party, simply for security.



Well, we all know what happened to the albino RBB


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 23, 2010)

come on every one knows if you tell one herper, you tell them all


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> come on every one knows if you tell one herper, you tell them all


 
but at least when it's a secret everyone knows not to tell everyone else....who already know


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 23, 2010)

JasonL said:


> but at least when it's a secret everyone knows not to tell everyone else....who already know


 
you know all the good secrets come from multiple sources LOL


----------



## bkevo (Oct 23, 2010)

all this discussion about having respect for privacy. no one is demanding photos. it never hurts to ask. but when people indicate they know something, you are going to get people hassling you for answers. who ever MIGHT have it in there possesion best of luck i look forward to seeing it. until then....


----------



## -Peter (Oct 23, 2010)

So if I start a thread about how cool a leucistic olive would be Dave will confirm its existence? 








Please!


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 23, 2010)

Well seeing as though all Aussie Reptiles belong to the government and the government belongs to the people i would say that i have every right to ask for photos of a snake that already partially belongs to me lol...........I'm joking by the way


----------



## m.punja (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm amazed that this is still a secret, I remeber seeing pics of this snake a while ago now. well done to the keeper for keeping his business his business. look forward to seeing more pics of the snake and would love to see it in the flesh, was a pretty good looking snake from what I can remember.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 24, 2010)

That wasn't a secret from the outset either.



Australis said:


> Plus the Water Dragon (if were talking reptiles in general), i called shenanigans on that one.. then bam there it was!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 24, 2010)

cement said:


> deleted


 
:lol: don't forget the secret handshake....

I wasn't going to post, but I have to also agree with Michael, as I was in this predicament a few months back, about 2 x animals I know will change the hobby but wont disclose the breeder/s....wait and see that's all I can say and remember all the key board experts and disbelievers change their opinions then..


----------



## twoplanes (Oct 24, 2010)

This is ridiculous, those who have "eluded" to know something, Waterat etc, are only boosting their own ego. You either "know" or you don't, and if the keeper wants it remain secret why are you trying to score points on a forum?
Cheers,
Twoplanes.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 24, 2010)

twoplanes said:


> This is ridiculous, those who have "eluded" to know something, Waterat etc, are only boosting their own ego. You either "know" or you don't, and if the keeper wants it remain secret why are you trying to score points on a forum?
> Cheers,
> Twoplanes.


 I cant speak for Michael, although I don't see why he needs to boost his creditability in anyway, it is a forum for discussion! 

Its not about point scoring or ego boosting for me anyways, I didnt breed the freaking animals...no recognition for me, I just replied to a thread started by someone else, to all the non believers who say it CAN'T be true because no one has posted a pic...what a crock. lol 
Their are many new animals out there that breeders are proving out or are waiting to breed before introducing to the wider herp community, doesn't mean its BS because these guys want it to remain private for their own reasons and havent publicised a pic or 2!
Group hug guys!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 24, 2010)

twoplanes said:


> This is ridiculous, those who have "eluded" to know something, Waterat etc, are only boosting their own ego. You either "know" or you don't, and if the keeper wants it remain secret why are you trying to score points on a forum?
> Cheers,
> Twoplanes.



What a load. Someone starts a thread saying, "Hey, I heard about this awesome new snake morph on the grapevine, but can't find any pics. Does anyone know if it exists?". A bunch of people get online and say, "I don't know anything at all, but that would be awesome!!" (and waste half a dozen pages of thread). Someone else gets on and says, "Yes, I know something about it, but am not going to talk about it due to respect of the privacy of the breeder." How on earth is that an ego boost to them? All their answer has done has confirmed the OP's first post, and respectfully declined to talk about it further, since it's not his business to go spreading the information. 

Getting online, and posting just to cut someone down for no real reason is a bit of an ego booster, too, eh? 



Southside Morelia said:


> Group hug guys!



Agreed. Some of you need to chill out. NOT knowing what awesome line of animal someone else is working on is part of the thrill of this hobby. I love seeing new morphs etc popping up, and I totally agree that it's up to the people who created and established those lines to be the ones to break the news publicly.


----------



## twoplanes (Oct 24, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> I cant speak for Michael, although I don't see why he needs to boost his creditability in anyway, it is a forum for discussion!
> 
> Its not about point scoring or ego boosting for me anyways, I didnt breed the freaking animals...no recognition for me, I just replied to a thread started by someone else, to all the non believers who say it CAN'T be true because no one has posted a pic...what a crock. lol
> Their are many new animals out there that breeders are proving out or are waiting to breed before introducing to the wider herp community, doesn't mean its BS because these guys want it to remain private for their own reasons and havent publicised a pic or 2!
> Group hug guys!



You've missed the point, it has nothing to do with

"it CAN'T be true because no one has posted a pic...what a crock. lol"

Why do people feel they have to be first to confirm a "secret"? Ego is the answer, pure and simple.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 24, 2010)

twoplanes said:


> Why do people feel they have to be first to confirm a "secret"? Ego is the answer, pure and simple.



Oh, you poor ....... pure and simple.
Read the very first page of this thread and see who confirmed first. I wasn't even on that page. Can twoplanes fly?


----------



## dottyback (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it me or is Waterrat the trouble maker here!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 24, 2010)

twoplanes;181107
Why do people feel they have to be first to confirm a "secret"? Ego is the answer said:


> YOUR joking right...Michaels creditability doesnt need boosting especially on a public forum...Big deal theres no pictures, as previously been stated..DOESNT MEAN it doesnt exist...I hope everyone eats there own words when-if the collector makes this public....BTW this thread is going no-where...


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 24, 2010)

dottyback said:


> Is it me or is Waterrat the trouble maker here!



I don't think it's either of us. The trouble makers here are those who keep on biting, biting and biting. There is nothing for them to chew on here :? but they won't stop.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 24, 2010)

pythons73 said:


> YOUR joking right...Michaels creditability doesnt need boosting especially on a public forum...Big deal theres no pictures,as previously been stated..DOESNT MEAN it doesnt exist...I hope everyone eats there own words when-if the collector makes this public....BTW this thread is going no-where...


 
Mate, this is not about if IT exists or if there are any pics of IT any more. It's now about discrediting those who know something. The challengers are the ones who don't know.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 24, 2010)

Jesus... 7 pages about something which is nobodies business but the person who may or may not have this thing... get a life and find something to do that has some relationship to your own lives - go and clean cages or something... Not aimed at you Michael...

Really... who cares?

Jamie.


----------



## FAY (Oct 24, 2010)

This thread is indeed going nowhere...


----------

